
Online Bank Startup Leaves Customers Without Access to Their Cash - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-17/online-bank-chime-suffers-major-outage-stranding-customers-cash
======
andriosr
As Stripe, Brex and others do: if you are serious about payments, build your
own infrastructure. Most processos run on 80s tech

